# we are family



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought these two looked sooooo sweet


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, bless them. Lovely pikkies*


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

So cute....lovely pics


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww nice u wouldnt catch my 2 doin that!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovley picture!! Peace on Earth


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh lovely photos.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lovely pictures...*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww what sweet pictures, very cute,x....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ahhh! so cute !! - great pics:wink5:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics C of two of the cutest pets about,now this warms my heart


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww bless how cute!!:thumbup:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

gr8 pics...very sweet!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyonewe are lucky all our cats and dogs get on so well! in the first pic kitty is doing his"paddy paws"on poppy,i dont think she was very impressed as claws tend to catch.


----------



## Gemmah (Dec 6, 2008)

ah thats loverly. My Hester and Winston lay together like that in Hesters bed.


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice to see them cosying up together - mine would run a mile if they see a mutt.


----------

